# Hello from WNC mountains



## Dejashel (Feb 16, 2016)

Hello, I'm from the Appalachian mountains of NC. Starting my third year with Bees. Look forward to learning all I can. I love reading the forum. Lots of good info on here.
D.S


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


>> Hello, I'm from the Appalachian mountains of NC. 

Your profile location (established when you joined Beesource) says you are in Raleigh, North Carolina. Is that correct? Many folks would consider that Raleigh is in the Piedmont area of NC, rather than the Appalachian mountain area of NC. From a beekeeping perspective, the Raleigh area climate seems to be rather different than the NC mountain area.


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource! Continued good luck with your bees!


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dejashel (Feb 16, 2016)

Don't know why it shows that I'm in the mountains right near the Tenn. State line. Almost 3700 ft.elevation.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

If you'd like to provide a more specific town/area locale (Marshall, Sylva, Boone, etc), your profile location can be updated.


----------



## Dejashel (Feb 16, 2016)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Welcome to Beesource!
> 
> 
> >> Hello, I'm from the Appalachian mountains of NC.
> ...





Rader Sidetrack said:


> If you'd like to provide a more specific town/area locale (Marshall, Sylva, Boone, etc), your profile location can be updated.


I am on the outside of Marshall right at the Tenn Line.


----------



## PapaRob (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi, A fellow Marshall beekeeper, cool! I just joined myself, welcome!


----------



## Dejashel (Feb 16, 2016)

Thanks PapaRob, do you know where I can get some old Carniolan stock? I'm wanting to introduce some in my yard. I here they winter well.


----------



## PapaRob (Feb 13, 2016)

I have 1 hive of Carniolan that is going on three years. Winters well if good stores. I run three medium brood hive with top feeder in winter. No mite or diseases issues. I do not treat my hives. These came from Wild Mountain Bees in Asheville. I am hoping to get a strong split this spring to see if I can start a good survivor line for this area.


----------

